# Spotless Water



## DogTailRed2 (12 Aug 2022)

Does anyone use Spotless Water for their Aquariums?


			https://portal.spotlesswater.co.uk/
		

Have been told 102 litres is about £4.50. Is this cheaper than an RO unit?
I live in the UK btw.


----------



## Hanuman (12 Aug 2022)

I am not in the UK but you also need to factor in the price your time but most importantly the gas you will use to get the water and come back to your home by car.


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Aug 2022)

DogTailRed2 said:


> Does anyone use Spotless Water for their Aquariums?
> https://portal.spotlesswater.co.uk/  Have been told 102 litres is about £4.50. Is this cheaper than an RO unit?
> I live in the UK btw.



Hi @DogTailRed2 

I have considered _Spotless Water_ many times. But, I've never used them. Please note the statements on their website saying:

"We would advise all aquarium users to conduct independent tests on any water used prior to introducing it to your aquarium_".

"S_potless Water uses advanced technology to ensure our deionised water is guaranteed to be 0 TDS, leaving it purer than most fish shops".

Note that _Spotless Water_ is deionised (DI) water. Combined RO + DI  water is preferable for aquariums. It's worth pointing out that an LFS may not include _both _these stages in their water purification system.

However, I suspect that _Spotless Water_ does an excellent job of cleaning windows!

JPC


----------



## ian_m (12 Aug 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> "We would advise all aquarium users to conduct independent tests on any water used prior to introducing it to your aquarium_"._


This is because failure/wear out of their RO equipment can leave fish fatal levels of chlorine and or ammonia in the water. No effect for cleaning windows, but deadly for fish.

So I think they are saying test their water for chlorine and ammonia before use.


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Aug 2022)

I use spotless water in my tanks, mainly because they are on the small end, and water changes I do are of small volume and not weekly, say 30%. I buy water say every few weeks. I need to buy some water cans to extend this.

The spotless water display always shows the tds which always seems to be 0.0ppm, not sure if it is working however….

However, I have not had any problems using them in the past year, TDS always comes outs bang on zero and I remineralise from there.

Favorite bit is the price, 85p for 20l. can’t go wrong!


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Aug 2022)

Not used it myself, but a friend ran his reef tank with spotless water and never had any issues. (That’s not too say every will have the same experience).


----------



## Courtneybst (12 Aug 2022)

I've used Spotless for the last 5 months now without any issues, but maybe a good point that I should check the water myself too.

I like it because it's cheap (around £2.50 for 60L or something to that effect). I don't change much water when I do so an RO unit isn't worth it.


----------



## hypnogogia (12 Aug 2022)

I’ve used them in and off when I’ve run out of rain water.  Good, cheap and reliable.


----------



## seedoubleyou (12 Aug 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> rain water


“Experts” are now even saying that rain water has cancer causing chemicals.
There’s always someone somewhere who’ll point an issue out with something.


----------



## MrClockOff (12 Aug 2022)

I’ve been using them for 2 years in two different tanks and never had any issues. I’ve tested it for TDS once using cheap H&M pen and it confirmed 0 TDS. And 1L in Bournemouth is 1.5 pence! I was mixing it 50/50 with tap water.


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Aug 2022)

ian_m said:


> So I think they are saying test their water for chlorine and ammonia before use.


Hi @ian_m & Everyone

I'd also be concerned about some species of bacteria remaining in the water that this company supplies. A TDS of zero tells us very little.  The so-called TDS reading is almost certainly a simple electrical conductivity measurement (in microSiemens per cm) converted to a TDS figure. There could still be dissolved organic compounds in the water, which may not be detected by a simple TDS meter.

JPC


----------



## robynspotlesswater (16 Aug 2022)

Good morning everyone! 

I work with Spotless Water. Our ultra pure water is the purest on the market with aquarium hobbyists being one of our biggest markets. 

The ultra pure water is a 0TDS reading, but we measure by ppb (parts per billion) rather than the standard test of ppm (parts per million). With this, our stations have the highest technology and filtration system that our engineers are constantly monitoring to make sure that our water stays ultra pure. If there is an issue, then an engineer is instantly deployed. 

I understand that there may be some concerns, but we simply encourage testing just in case there is any contamination from a container or from if the pure water is being stored for long periods of time. Your fish are important to you, so that means they're important to us too, and we would not want to risk them. 

In regards to price @DogTailRed2, we're cheaper than aquarium shops and our prices are not increasing unlike the price of fuel or other services. Our team are working hard on expanding as much as we can around the UK in the hope that a station is local to you. A lot of our customers value our service for the convenience and time, as well as the reassurance that using us is a promise for ultra pure water. 

If there are any other questions, then please do let me know.


----------



## plantnoobdude (16 Aug 2022)

robynspotlesswater said:


> Good morning everyone!


Hi @robynspotlesswater , I am an aquarist who frequently uses spotless for water.
Now for my question, To my knowledge Boron is unable to be removed by rodi systems, do you have any measures against boron? And do you have data for boron concentration in the water that you’re selling?









						Global Water Intelligence
					

Global Water Intelligence




					www.globalwaterintel.com


----------



## Courtneybst (16 Aug 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> To my knowledge Boron is unable to be removed by rodi systems


Out of curiosity, what's the reason for wanting to remove Boron?


----------



## plantnoobdude (16 Aug 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the reason for wanting to remove Boron?


Boron toxicity, I am not fussed with removing boron, I just need to know how much i have present in my water already so I can dose appropriately.
Leaves curling downwards.


----------



## robynspotlesswater (17 Aug 2022)

Good afternoon @plantnoobdude ! I'm sorry for the late reply. 

Our filtration tests confirm that our water is ultra pure but is measured by the purities rather than elements. Unfortunately, we don't have any data for elements like Boron, but this is why we recommend that aquarists test the water further to suit their tanks.  


plantnoobdude said:


> Hi @robynspotlesswater , I am an aquarist who frequently uses spotless for water.
> Now for my question, To my knowledge Boron is unable to be removed by rodi systems, do you have any measures against boron? And do you have data for boron concentration in the water that you’re selling?
> 
> 
> ...


----------

